# Rat pregnant or fat?



## Draga Devia (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello. I have a question.
I bought 2 rats about 1 month ago at the pet shop. 2 Female rats. Later I found out that one of them was not a female but a little male rat... (I saw them doing stuff in the cage so I got suspicious and checked) I brought him back to the pet shop and got a another female (I checked this time!!) 
Now its about 18 days since I saw them ''doing'' and my rat got a bigger belly... 
Now I am not sure because sometimes she has got a normal belly and sometimes (like now) she has got a bigger one. 
I posted some pictures so you can see... and I hope you can help me!!
Thanks! 

PS: Sorry for bad English, I live in Germany


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

If they were together for a matter of days to weeks, it's very likely that she is pregnant. You will know in a few days as average gestation is 22 days. Often they get a bit pudgy and balloon out like 2 days before they pop. Just keep an eye on her and hope for the best.


----------



## raabzbaby89 (Oct 7, 2011)

I would bet that she is pregnant. Other than the belly, I've found that the biggest indicator of a pregnant rat is change in behavior. In the case of my pregnant rat, she was hyper and adventurous, but once she was pregnant she became more lazy and affectionate (previously she wasn't much of a licker and all of a sudden she was). Also, I've never experienced this but i have read it on several websites that your rat may become defensive, more prone to biting, and territorial.

If she IS pregnant, sneak more protein into her diet, like scrambled eggs. My rats are picky and only eat eggs with melted cheese though, lol


----------

